# Anyone lining up tomorrow to get the iPhone?



## juicyaddict (Jun 28, 2007)

I will... hee hee... doors open at 6pm at my local Apple store.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 28, 2007)

I wanted to but my husband strongly advised on waiting until the second generation phone is released. I still have the itch tho'....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_I will... hee hee... doors open at 6pm at my local Apple store._

 
You are a stonger woman than I! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I just don't have the drive to wait and wait and deal with all the grumpy jerks in line.  I will wait til the buzz dies down a bit.  

Make sure to let us know if you get it and what you think of it.  

Good luck!


----------



## Tash (Jun 28, 2007)

There is no way in hell I'm paying that much for a phone.  Mine does everything that one does and looks better doing it


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_You are a stonger woman than I! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't have the drive to wait and wait and deal with all the grumpy jerks in line. I will wait til the buzz dies down a bit. 

Make sure to let us know if you get it and what you think of it. 

Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My husband gets off early and will go there early, so he'll deal with the grumpy jerks... hee hee.  I will meet him there before 6.  I just can't wait to surf the net with it and stare at the pretty pictures.  I don't have unlimited data service, so have to get that for $20 more per month.  We'll see tomorrow if I'll come home with one.


----------



## amoona (Jun 28, 2007)

I was considering getting it but I'll probably wait a few months. The first batch is gonna have tons of faults, just like the first ipods when they had to recall them. I rather wait and get one that I don't have to send back. Plus I want to see them first before I spend all that money on them.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 28, 2007)

guess it is going to be crazy tomorrow, at the apple store and the AT&T stores.  i want mine tomorrow so bad i may order it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if i can't get it from the store.  well, trip to the mall won't be wasted, in any case, i'll get to play with and pre-order noveltwist at nordies.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 28, 2007)

How much are they retail?


----------



## Tash (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_How much are they retail?_

 
$499 or $599

And they're not sure if they're going to do rebates or not.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 28, 2007)

Not I. I loathe the Apple company more than words can express. Good luck to those of you trying to get it, though


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 28, 2007)

I really really really want it, but I know Apple's history of first generations so I figure that I'm going to wait until my Sidekick contract is up & probably transfer over to Cingular....I also figure that once the phone is out for a while they will start running deals & dropping the price & stuff.

My only hangup now is the fact that they don't have insurance for this phone...I have bad luck with phones & need at least a handset replacement option.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_I really really really want it, but I know Apple's history of first generations_

 
Totally agree. I'm waiting for the next batch when all the mess-ups are fixed.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 29, 2007)

I am waiting for the second generation iPhone.

I love Apple and all Apple products but their first batches of tech products always have kinks that need to worked out.  The same could be said of any company that sells tech toys but when you're paying well over 700$ for a _phone_ (rather than a laptop, printer, etc.)  it's best to wait.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 29, 2007)

oooh! how tempting, but in light of really not having the money or the service to get the iphone... i think i'll see how they work out the last of the bugs....

sprint (my carrier) has/will have a version soon i'm sure..

i hope you love it!!!


----------



## Tash (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_oooh! how tempting, but in light of really not having the money or the service to get the iphone... i think i'll see how they work out the last of the bugs....

sprint (my carrier) has/will have a version soon i'm sure..

i hope you love it!!!_

 
Sprint is usually one of the last carriers to get new phone models, so you'll probably be waiting awhile.  Hell, the Pearl had been out for almost a year and they still didn't have it when I went phone shopping in January.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 29, 2007)

Sadly, the price will probably stay near that stated since Apple is very big on price control. Also, AT&T has a 2-yr exclusive contract with the iPhone- so don't expect to see it on any other carriers sooner. My problems with the iPhone is that a package to take advantage of it's full purpose will be like 40/month on top of what you pay. Also, the phone is not using 3g for internet which is the best. It is very attractive and seamless to use but I will wait for upgrades, updates, a slight price drop and 2nd gen models. If you want an alternative that does all of this look into the LG Prada.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 29, 2007)

and just imagine how much it'd cost to repair something on one of those suckers probably just as much as a new one if they're anything like the ipod.


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 29, 2007)

no...on top of the fact that we don't need a phone like that at all, everyone that's a mega-techie told us to wait for the 2nd generation phones...


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 29, 2007)

as muuuuuuch as i want one NOW! i'm waiting. by that time my contract with TMO will be O-V! 

when i see someone with it ...i will lead them to an alley way and ....tell them how lucky they are! haha


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 29, 2007)

:dancey:I love that Mac brand too, (hence the name Apple Diva) but I am not interested in the iPhone.  I don't even have an iPod.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Sadly, the price will probably stay near that stated since Apple is very big on price control. Also, AT&T has a 2-yr exclusive contract with the iPhone- so don't expect to see it on any other carriers sooner. My problems with the iPhone is that a package to take advantage of it's full purpose will be like 40/month on top of what you pay. Also, the phone is not using 3g for internet which is the best. It is very attractive and seamless to use but I will wait for upgrades, updates, a slight price drop and 2nd gen models. If you want an alternative that does all of this look into the LG Prada._

 
I agree with the pricing, don't expect it to go down in the next 5 years or so... or not at all.  I will only get the $20 unlimited data, since I don't do text messaging too much to get the $40 unlimited everything deal.  I am liking the reviews of this phone, at first I was not sure about the touch screen keyboard, but they said it works fine.  I'm sure I'll get the second generation ones when they come out, but I can't wait to get my hand on these.  I'll give an update tonight if I come out of the store alive.


----------



## ben (Jun 29, 2007)

i have had the phone for awhile, but will actually be able to use it in public tomorrow!

i went from using an old nokia to this and even though it was like going from a typewritter to a computer it was pretty easy to set-up and figure out. i wish that songs could be used as a ringtone though...or maybe i just haven't figured out how to do it yet  

the one big complaint i have is FINGER PRINTS! so gross : |


----------



## Tash (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Sadly, the price will probably stay near that stated since Apple is very big on price control. Also, AT&T has a 2-yr exclusive contract with the iPhone- so don't expect to see it on any other carriers sooner. My problems with the iPhone is that a package to take advantage of it's full purpose will be like 40/month on top of what you pay. Also, the phone is not using 3g for internet which is the best. It is very attractive and seamless to use but I will wait for upgrades, updates, a slight price drop and 2nd gen models. If you want an alternative that does all of this look into the LG Prada._

 
LG phones make me want to cry.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jun 29, 2007)

The LG phone is prettier, imo. It is just as expensive! And LG makes good products. My ipod, on the other hand, is a pos which broke within 1.5 years of purchase =[. Sadly, I have not touched it in months.


----------



## XsMom21 (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_I agree with the pricing, don't expect it to go down in the next 5 years or so... or not at all.  I will only get the $20 unlimited data, since I don't do text messaging too much to get the $40 unlimited everything deal.  I am liking the reviews of this phone, at first I was not sure about the touch screen keyboard, but they said it works fine.  I'm sure I'll get the second generation ones when they come out, but I can't wait to get my hand on these.  I'll give an update tonight if I come out of the store alive._

 

You can't text with the iPhone. My brother in law was going to get one of these, until he found out that they don't have texting ability.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 

 
_i have had the phone for awhile, but will actually be able to use it in public tomorrow!

i went from using an old nokia to this and even though it was like going from a typewritter to a computer it was pretty easy to set-up and figure out. i wish that songs could be used as a ringtone though...or maybe i just haven't figured out how to do it yet  

the one big complaint i have is FINGER PRINTS! so gross : |_

 
cool!  now i'm even more excited.  i dunno, with me i think i get a new phone every year.  i think it is worth it, since it is something you use every day.


----------



## Tash (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_The LG phone is prettier, imo. It is just as expensive! And LG makes good products. My ipod, on the other hand, is a pos which broke within 1.5 years of purchase =[. Sadly, I have not touched it in months._

 
When did LG start making good products.  The LG I had about a year ago was the WORST phone I've ever had.  Good thing I got insurance on it because it literally broke for no reason every other week.  I went through like 5 of them in the 6 months I had it.  Plus the reception sucked.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 29, 2007)

LG phones are absolutely terrible!

I have never owned one but I know many people who have them and they are constantly having to have them repaired, or buy a new one.  Seriously, I don't know how anyone can buy those phones.  They are the worst.  They did win some cool points for the LG Chocolate phone but that was purely style over substance.


----------



## ben (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsMom21* 

 
_You can't text with the iPhone. My brother in law was going to get one of these, until he found out that they don't have texting ability._

 
iphone does have sms text messaging ability!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsMom21* 

 
_You can't text with the iPhone. My brother in law was going to get one of these, until he found out that they don't have texting ability._

 
i think this is not true.  the video demonstrating the keyboard even showed the example of typing a text message.


----------



## Tash (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_LG phones are absolutely terrible!

I have never owned one but I know many people who have them and they are constantly having to have them repaired, or buy a new one.  Seriously, I don't know how anyone can buy those phones.  They are the worst.  They did win some cool points for the LG Chocolate phone but that was purely style over substance._

 
They make their phones look cute and trendy so people actually buy them.  Maybe they've changed recently, but I've heard very few good things about them.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I am waiting for the second generation iPhone.

I love Apple and all Apple products but their first batches of tech products always have kinks that need to worked out._

 





 exactly


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 30, 2007)

I GOT MINE!!!! YIPEEE!!! IT IS SO PRETTY!  I will post pics next.  We only waited in line about an hour.  They have A LOT in stock.  Everyone got theirs.  It was so fun, as you enter the store there is a welcoming committee, clapping and cheering for you.  There were only about 300 people in line and it went very fast.  This phone is the coolest thing!!!


----------



## Tash (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you having any problems activating it?  I've heard horror stories about it so far.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_Are you having any problems activating it? I've heard horror stories about it so far._

 
NO.  Activated in like 2 minutes.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 30, 2007)

Awesome, awesome phone!  There is nothing like it.  My new <3!!!

Really cool black box and bag... It is funny some people are trying to conceal the bag in some other bag so afraid that someone might know they carry the iphone with them and get mugged in the parking lot





Googling... with the phone flipped horizontally





In vertical view mode... main screen





Apple logo at the back





So thin, as thin as my old slver





Camera was sooo good, took a pic of my sleepy self, but see the fingerprints... yeah that is why it came with a cleaning cloth


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 30, 2007)

Yay! Thanks for the great pics =) Glad you liked it.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Ooooo that's pretty!  Stop posting pics, you're gonna make me want it NOW.  Haha

Let us know if you still love it in a week.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sure I will can't stop using it. Using it now to post in specktra!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 30, 2007)

all the finger prints would drive me Insane! I dont like my Ipod having prints all over it, and I use my phone way more often! 

as for the concealing the bags inside another bag. Its a good idea, a ton of people got mugged when the xbox 360 and the PS3 came out , mugged walking out of best buy or Frys electronics. No good.

I also and curious as to How many GB the phone is, IE-my Ipod is a 80 GB, is the Phone also an 80Gb ?


----------



## Tash (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_all the finger prints would drive me Insane! I dont like my Ipod having prints all over it, and I use my phone way more often! 

as for the concealing the bags inside another bag. Its a good idea, a ton of people got mugged when the xbox 360 and the PS3 came out , mugged walking out of best buy or Frys electronics. No good.

I also and curious as to How many GB the phone is, IE-my Ipod is a 80 GB, is the Phone also an 80Gb ?_

 
Oh god no.  Not even close.

They're only 4GB or 6GB.


----------



## franimal (Jun 30, 2007)

did you guys here about iWAIT? Its a business started by college students to wait in line for your iphone for you, lol. I thought that was so funny. Theres this really rich guy who comes into my work and I just knew he got one so I asked and he said he paid a kid $300 throuh iWAIT just to wait in line for him. That's insane.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 30, 2007)

i havn't really heard anything about the iphone. but it looks BIG i prefer smaller ordinary phones that do the norm, i already have a ipod


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_Oh god no.  Not even close.

They're only 4GB or 6GB._

 


oh forget it then. I have way more music than that.
I thought you could watch movies on it?.. good to know its large enough to hold one movie at a time.


----------



## baby_love (Jun 30, 2007)

my dad works for Apple and he found out on Thursday that he gets a FREE 8GB IPHONE!  I'm so jealous.  I want one for my graduation present but he said that I should wait for the next generation, he said that the first ones that come out will have a lot of problems..  I got an Ipod like 5 years ago, when they first started coming out and it had SO many things wrong with it, I had 4 of them during the duration of my 1 year warranty.  so I guess he's riiiight.

and it's completely untrue that it doesn't have texting...it has everything a regular phone has and more.  it's amazing.  I just don't want to get it dirty haha.


----------



## baby_love (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_did you guys here about iWAIT? Its a business started by college students to wait in line for your iphone for you, lol. I thought that was so funny. Theres this really rich guy who comes into my work and I just knew he got one so I asked and he said he paid a kid $300 throuh iWAIT just to wait in line for him. That's insane._

 
that's so rediculous!  at my apple stores, they were just selling them like normal!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 1, 2007)

So, I definitely was not planning on getting one of the first generation iPhones but I when I woke up this morning there was a black bag sitting next to the side of my bed.  I get up and look inside and it's the iPhone box.  Apparently, my mother went out yesterday and got it for me as a gift for doing really well this semester.  I am really taken aback about even owning one right because it is so much money and I definitely did not want my mother paying that much, at least for right now if there happen to be any problems with the device, but this truly shows the awesomeness of my mom.  I wrote her a really long thank you this afternoon.

I cannot stop staring at it.  It's such a gorgeous "mini computer."  I didn't have any problems with activation, but maybe it was a little easier since I'm already an AT&T/Cingular customer.  I am so glad to finally be rid of that damn Motorola RAZR, whattapieceofshit.

Maybe I'll post pictures but I'm sure people are getting fed up of hearing/seeing about the iPhone.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 1, 2007)

What a sweet Mommy!!

The 4gb version is $499 and the 8gb version is $599. Also, from what I can tell that is not after contract (like renewing a contract) like most people assumed it would be. They are on sale just straight from Apple's site right now.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_So, I definitely was not planning on getting one of the first generation iPhones but I when I woke up this morning there was a black bag sitting next to the side of my bed.  I get up and look inside and it's the iPhone box.  Apparently, my mother went out yesterday and got it for me as a gift for doing really well this semester.  I am really taken aback about even owning one right because it is so much money and I definitely did not want my mother paying that much, at least for right now if there happen to be any problems with the device, but this truly shows the awesomeness of my mom.  I wrote her a really long thank you this afternoon.

I cannot stop staring at it.  It's such a gorgeous "mini computer."  I didn't have any problems with activation, but maybe it was a little easier since I'm already an AT&T/Cingular customer.  I am so glad to finally be rid of that damn Motorola RAZR, whattapieceofshit.

Maybe I'll post pictures but I'm sure people are getting fed up of hearing/seeing about the iPhone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Does your mommy need a new daughter? hehehe

The most I could expect after doing good a semester was MAYBE going out to dinner...(spent all but 1 semester at a 3.7 or higher in college and had a 95+ average every year k-12).  

For real though, what a great mom!..not just for buying it, but for thinking of you like that.  I'm glad you wrote her a thank you letter . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I will never be sick of seeing pics, I'm just a very impulsive person & the more I see it, the more I want it NOW & don't want to wait a year or so for another generation & I can't really afford it right now, but since I have an apple credit card....)


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I cannot stop staring at it. It's such a gorgeous "mini computer." I didn't have any problems with activation, but maybe it was a little easier since I'm already an AT&T/Cingular customer. I am so glad to finally be rid of that damn Motorola RAZR, whattapieceofshit.

Maybe I'll post pictures but I'm sure people are getting fed up of hearing/seeing about the iPhone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't you just love it?  The phone speaks for itself and I don't have the patience to wait for another year to get the next gen one.  By then I think I will decide to wait for the 3rd gen one.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Does your mommy need a new daughter? hehehe

The most I could expect after doing good a semester was MAYBE going out to dinner...(spent all but 1 semester at a 3.7 or higher in college and had a 95+ average every year k-12).  

For real though, what a great mom!..not just for buying it, but for thinking of you like that.  I'm glad you wrote her a thank you letter . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I will never be sick of seeing pics, I'm just a very impulsive person & the more I see it, the more I want it NOW & don't want to wait a year or so for another generation & I can't really afford it right now, but since I have an apple credit card....)_

 

My mother is definitely not the type of parent to do something like this regularly, trust me.  It was just a really hard and tough semester for me and she pretty much saw how I was crumpling under the pressure.  Not to mention, I was having a serious problem with my place of employment and my co-workers, so much so that I had to take leave of absence for a month.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously, it was so hard for me having to deal with classes, work, boyfriend troubles, and etc.  Actually having it in my posession after obsessing over it since I first heard the "rumors" of Apple making a phone makes me feel bad though for the times when I act like a brat and am pouty to her about something really small and insignificant.

But yes, MisStarlight, if you move to Maryland and promise to help around the house, she'll let you be her daughter (lol).  Lavishing you with good home-cooked food, that Caribbean hospitality, and (semi) expensive gifts when deserved.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicyaddict* 

 
_Don't you just love it?  The phone speaks for itself and I don't have the patience to wait for another year to get the next gen one.  By then I think I will decide to wait for the 3rd gen one._

 


I mean I am definitely patient when it comes to waiting for the best version of a product but it is nice to have something when it first comes out.  But seriously, it's such an awesome phone.


----------



## Essjica (Jul 2, 2007)

I heard they were going to be able to easily fix the problems with updates like the iPods get except through your service. Is that true?


----------



## Tash (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Essjica* 

 
_I heard they were going to be able to easily fix the problems with updates like the iPods get except through your service. Is that true?_

 
More than likely, that's what most phone companies do.


----------

